# VBScript geht in Spiel nicht



## RuXeR (22. April 2013)

Servus,

ich habe von einem Kumpel ein VBScript bekommen, bei dem es darum geht alle paar Sekunden die Taste "2" drücken. Im Windows funktioniert das Script auch ohne Probleme, aber sobald ich jetzt in das Spiel reintappe, bzw. das Spiels tarte, funktioniert das Script nicht, bzw. passiert nichts, bei ihm geht es aber.

Der Spaß sieht so aus:


```
Set WshShell = WScript.CreateObject("WScript.Shell")


WScript.Sleep(4000)

For i = 0 To 200

WshShell.SendKeys "2"
WScript.Sleep(10000)

Next
```
Da ich mich damit überhaupt nicht auskenne und kein Plan habe was falsch is, wollte ich euch mal fragen, wo das Problem liegen könnte.

Gruß

Update: Habe mittlerweile herausgefunden, dass es an den UAC-Eintsellungen liegt. Bei den Scripten gibt es ja keine Möglichkeit diese als Administrator starten zu lassen, kann man dies trotzdem irgendwie einstellen? Ich möchte nämlich nicht die UAC durchgehend deaktiviert haben.


----------



## Jared566 (24. April 2013)

Also für mich sieht das stark nach einer Automatisierung für ein Spiel aus, welches laut AGB sicherlich nicht gestattet ist 

Aber ok, ich bin kein Moralapostel - jeder muss selber wissen wie er spielen möchte 

Ich würde dir für dein Vorhaben AutoIT empfehlen, ist einfach zu erlernen und du hast seeeeehr viele Möglichkeiten 


```
HotKeySet("{ESC}", "Terminate")

While 1
    Send ("2")
    
    Sleep(100)
WEnd

Func Terminate()
    Exit 0
EndFunc   ;==>Terminate
```

Das Script drückt so lange die Taste 2 bis du ESC drückst - Sleep wird hierbei in Millisekunden angegeben (1000ms = 1s)

Weitere Infos: AutoIt - AutoItScript

Runterladen -> neues Script erstellen -> Kompilieren -> Freuen 

Mfg Jared


----------



## RuXeR (27. April 2013)

Unerwünscht aber nicht verboten 

Werde es mir mal anschauen, danke


----------



## Jared566 (30. April 2013)

RuXeR schrieb:


> Unerwünscht aber nicht verboten
> 
> Werde es mir mal anschauen, danke


 

Laut den meisten AGB's sind Programme, die Spielmechanismen automatisieren verboten und können zum Ausschluss vom Spiel führen 

Aber es bleibt wie gesagt jedem selber überlassen :p

Kannst ja mal schreiben, ob du es so inbekommen hast 

Mfg Jared


----------



## kühlprofi (21. Mai 2013)

RuXeR schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich habe von einem Kumpel ein VBScript bekommen, bei dem es darum geht alle paar Sekunden die Taste "2" drücken. Im Windows funktioniert das Script auch ohne Probleme, aber sobald ich jetzt in das Spiel reintappe, bzw. das Spiels tarte, funktioniert das Script nicht, bzw. passiert nichts, bei ihm geht es aber.
> 
> ...



Mach eine Batchdatei die das Script startet. Diese Batchdatei führst du dann als "administrator" aus.
UAC ist das erste, was ich nach einer Installation direkt ausschalte (Zuhause) - wieso tust du dir diesen UAC-Quatsch an?


----------



## OctoCore (21. Mai 2013)

Einfach die VBS per Verknüpfung starten und in den Verknüpfungseigenschaften "Als Administrator starten" anhaken.

Aber ich denke mal , das Problem ist schon lange vom Tisch.


----------

